# April 2007 Member monthly drawing



## Jim (Jun 4, 2007)

April 2007 Member monthly drawing 

This is the first one for Tinboats.net and not the last! 
Normally, and going forward it is going to be 1 lure or product of someknind, but because this is the first, why not start off with a bang? I am going to give away three things to active/eligible members (members who have at least posted a couple of times in the last month). All the names will be picked out of a hat (you will just have to trust me ). 

So what are the lucky winners getting? 

1, First winner will get a Hidden Weight spinner bait & package of trailers (color of there choice) retail value $7. 

2, Second Winner will get a PT Jig and a package of either Jig Trailer or P-craw (color of there choice) retail value $5.50 

3, Third winner will get a choice between Skirted Shakey Head Jigs, Superbowl Screw Lock, or Shakey Head Jigs and a package of the Gators (colors of your choice) retail value $6.75 

All products will come from https://www.pcbaits.com/ 

THE DRAWING WILL BE HELD AROUND 8PM EASTERN APRIL 1, 2007 (this is not an april fools joke either ) 

Check back here anytime after that, Winners will be contacted via PM and announced here. 

AND THE WINNERS ARE: 

Bryce (package #1) 
Icefisher15 (package #2) 
Fishing Cop 623 (package #3) 

Congrats to our Inaugural Winners! I will PM you with Details, Once I get things squared away with dampeoples! 

Thanks again for signing up and contributing!....till next month


----------

